# My work



## JOKER (Nov 16, 2013)

This is some of my works.


----------



## JOKER (Nov 16, 2013)

*Australian bass*

This is a freshwater bass that is found in rivers in australia.


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice job on the bass.


----------



## JOKER (Nov 16, 2013)

*Faith*

Did this back some time ago.


----------



## JOKER (Nov 16, 2013)

*Pain*

Love to draw but have not done much for a long time, as im mostly puting in time on my fishing lures.


----------

